# W: Bitz! Nids bitz



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello!

I really need the main bitz from the carnifex, and tervigon boxes...

Im looking for the Crab like claws (about 4) then just the main carnifex body and then just bitz really 

I have Paypal!!


Pm or comment 


Thanks


----------

